# woodturning photos



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Thought some might be interested in this. I stumbled across this tutorial on taking pictures of your woodturning and it is really good. So if anyone is looking to take better pictures of their turnings here ya go.

http://www.nealaddy.org/node/16http://www.nealaddy.org/node/1

John


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Neal has a great site. I've contributed some articles for him to include in his site. I make my living photographing art work. Actually I'm a University Photographer for Tennessee Tech University. We have an art school called the Appalachian Center for craft. I shoot their artwork along with about 30 other artists in and around middle Tennessee so I'm shooting art of some sort just about every day.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

John I saw your name on a couple of articles on his site. I thought you might be one and the same. 

I really learned alot from the basic tutorial he presented. I would like some ideas on backgrounds. I'm wondering whether to try and make a photo tent, some whiteboard or get some of the gradient paper I see some people use. I sure don't much about picture taking but I am eager to learn some so my turning pics will look a little better. Any recommendations for a basic startup set?

Thanks,
John


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I teach using a translucent light tent. I think you have much more flexibility when your light or lights are outside the booth. 
Graduated backgrounds are fragile. They are painted and you can scratch them very easily which ruins them. If you want a graduated background just block the light from hitting it. This might mean moving the background further back. If you buy one of the seamless background paper rolls you have a lot of paper to work with so you can put it back as far as needed. These rolls come in 54" widths but you can easily cut them with a handsaw to the width you need. Then it's just a simple matter to block some of the light using cardboard or whatever to shade the back ground and make it dark 
Here is a sample of what I'm talking about using a medium gray back ground. I shade the lights (photographers call the cardboard a gobo) so there is a shadow right behind the piece and it blocks the light from hitting the background as well. The background is about 2 to 3 feet behind the box.


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

John, thanks i was wondering how they did that, i will give it a try on my next set of photos. any more tips?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Yes, send an e-mail to [email protected] and I'll forward a PDF on lighting tricks using the photo box. If you make really really glossy work ask for the PDF on how to shoot really glossy work. That's all I have right now. Neal Addy did such a good job writing up his website that I don't feel I need to do that. I think he may have put these PDF's on his site.


----------

